# قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات



## الأرجوان (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

*قلم الـتـــــــــــايد *






*مميزات القــــــــــــلم :*


*مريح سهل الأستخدام للأطفال الصغـــــــــــار والكبـــــــــار *
*لأداعى للأحراج مع قلم النظافة الخارق لأزلــــــــــــة الأوساخ *
*والبقع *
*سهل الأستخدام فقط *
*امسحى بورق فاين نظيف البقعة ثم أفتحى غطاء القلم واظغط على القلم حتى تنزل المادة السائلة لأزلة البقع والأوســـــاخ *
*مريح للأطفـــــــــــال* 






*مريح يبقى ملابس أطفالك نظيفة وجميلة ؛ ورائحة زكية *
*طبعآ التـــــــــــايد للملابس الملونة *

*مريح فى الشنطة لصغر حجمة *
*يزيل البقع من الملابس *






*السعر35 ريال *

*وكمان متوفر بالجملة *


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

مووووووووووووووفقه


----------



## الأرجوان (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

مشكووورة يالغلا


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

مشكوووووره ياغاليه


----------



## الأرجوان (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

العفو حبيبتي

مووووووفقة


----------



## أحلى منى (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقفك من حيث لاتحتسبين


----------



## الأرجوان (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين وياك حبيبتي


----------



## حنين الروح (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

موفقه انشاء الله


----------



## الأرجوان (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

ويااااك يالغلا

مشكورة


----------



## خوخه (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

موفقه ياعسل..


----------



## الأرجوان (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

وياااااااااااااااك حبوبة


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## الأرجوان (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

تسلمين يالغلا


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*

موفقه يااااااااعسل


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*



أم عايد قال:


> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 

تسلمين يا ذووووووق 

ربي يسعد ايامك و يوفقك


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قلم التايد لنظافة بكل الأوقات*



بسمـــــه قال:


> موفقه يااااااااعسل


 

وياااااك يالغلاااا

تسلمين


----------

